# Good places for cycling near Stockport/Manchester



## Maxybrown (11 Mar 2012)

So, after doing away with our bikes as couldn't hack the traffic  am now really fancying it after our 4 year old is eage to get going! About to get him his first pedal bike after being on his balance bike and trying to see if some nice places for us to ride? (maybe can persuade Hubby to get bikes again then)

Although I'm from up here originally I lived in Devon for 10 years and was spolt by the miles of cycle paths!


----------



## Maxybrown (11 Mar 2012)

Oh I really am scared on the rd by the way, just to be clear


----------



## Peter88 (11 Mar 2012)

How about the Trans Pennine Trail that runs through Reddish Vale (which has its own paths and trails)


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2012)

Or the Fallowfield loop which I believe is traffic free and smooth.
I do the TPT, bit rough in parts but should be OK


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2012)

Middlewood Way, Marple to Macclesfield.


----------



## Ethan (11 Mar 2012)

Aye, fallowfield loop is ok! I use it almost daily.
Bit of glass in some places and a long scary tunnel but other than that its nice enough


----------



## 400bhp (12 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Or the Fallowfield loop which I believe is traffic free and smooth.
> I do the TPT, bit rough in parts but should be OK


 
Trans Pennine Trail - park here and head towards Lymm, or park at Sale Water Park and go west towards Lymm (adds about 6 miles onto the car park I quoted earlier), or East towards Stockport. 

I've quoted Mr Potsy as I've not done much TPT East of Sale Water Park but know he has, and he may have better places to park and can give some thoughts on the trail.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Apr 2012)

A seconded for the Middlewood Way. Also Delamere Forest.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Apr 2012)

Monsal trail near Buxton,great trail and the added bonus of being able to shout TOOT,TOOT through the newly opened tunnel parts !!


----------



## atbman (13 Apr 2012)

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/resources/publications/free-cycle-maps


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Apr 2012)

Plenty of nice places round there to cycle. I love the Middlewood Way as well  

Sorry, experimenting with the smilies


----------



## Bigbud (16 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> A seconded for the Middlewood Way. Also Delamere Forest.


 
Delamere is a great spot


----------



## JennyBadLeg (22 Apr 2012)

Hi
Have you thought about the Tissington Trail (http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/90486/hptisstrails.pdf)? If you drive to Parsley Hay just outside of Buxton where there's a great cafe and car park (http://www.parsleyhay.co.uk/). You can choose how far you want to cycle: Toilets etc are all marked if you get a trail map from the bike shop and there's even cycle hire there. Can get busy in the Summer months.

Definitely recommend the Middlewood Way as per other posts. There's a good pub and cafe and picnic site stop near Nelson Pit Visitor centre - you could even start there: http://www.stockport.gov.uk/2013/3000/8784/middlewoodwaymap?view=Standard

Another one I would recommend is the Sett Valley Trail from Hayfield to New Mills (http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Sett-Valley-Trail-New-Mills-to-Hayfield-Derbyshire) - nice gentle one to start off with - playground on the way too! You are better off starting in Hayfield as there is a car park right at the start with toilets.

Finally Carsington Reservoir (http://cycletrails.co/carsington.htm) (isn't bad, but gets REALLY busy at weekends in the Summer - not sure I'd recommend for a 4yr old as the trail is occasionally very narrow and does get steep in a few places. It's the other inconsiderate users you have to watch out for and there are lots of dog walkers too. You could start at Carsington Water Activity Centre and just cycle around there though as there's lots to do - shops, cafes, boat hire and just cycle the easier, wider bits either side of Carsington Water Activity Centre until he's a bit more weary of other users and able to brake easily and ride into a ditch/hedge to avoid a collision! WE tend to do a "reccy" ourselves before taking the children along so we know what we're up against.

This web site lists all the good ones that are nearby, most of which I've mentioned above: http://www.peakdistrictinformation.com/outdoors/cycletrails.php
Hope this is helpful - we're now trying to find much longer routes that are still relatively safe from traffic and not too hilly now our children are 10,11 and 12. We did the Danube Cycle Way (Passau to Vienna) last Summer - definitely recommend to you when your son is a little older.
Hope all this is helpful.


----------

